# Kalanick Sells 20% of His Stake in Uber After Lockup



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

November 11, 2019, 8:42 AM EST
Travis Kalanick sold about 20% of his stake in Uber Technologies Inc. last week.

Kalanick, 43, a director at the ride-hailing company, sold 20.3 million shares worth about $547 million that were held in a trust, according to a regulatory filing on Friday

Kalanick remains one of tech's richest entrepreneurs. Even after the sale, he still owns 78 million shares in Uber -- a 4.6% stake -- and has a net worth of $3.5 billion, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index.

BLOOMBERG NEWS 

His latest business, CloudKitchens, got $400 million of funding from Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund, which valued the food startup at $5 billion, the Wall Street Journal reported Thursday.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
tax base wherever they operate

I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
new and different money-making lifestyles to be back to the USA ??

https://www.wsj.com/articles/meet-travis-kalanicks-secret-startup-cloudkitchens-11573122602
?The tenants renting the Cloudkitchen space
might be chefs that want to test out a new food concept but don't want to lay out the capital or take the risk of opening a new restaurant. Ghost kitchens, as they are known,
may also appeal to existing restaurants that want more capacity to prepare food or make delivery available further from their traditional locations.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> November 11, 2019, 8:42 AM EST
> Travis Kalanick sold about 20% of his stake in Uber Technologies Inc. last week.
> 
> Kalanick, 43, a director at the ride-hailing company, sold 20.3 million shares worth about $547 million that were held in a trust, according to a regulatory filing on Friday
> ...


$3.5 billion Uber stock, good for him. Would rather have $100 million of Microsoft any day.

The Microsoft would bring in far more money. Real money.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> $3.5 billion Uber stock, good for him. Would rather have $100 million of Microsoft any day.
> The Microsoft would bring in far more money. Real money.


 u display compelling ⬆ driver math?
Kalanicks personal Net worth is $3.5 Billion
He sold Uber stock worth $547 million (over half a billion "real money" dollars)
Kalanick's current Uber holdings is 78 million shares


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> u display compelling ⬆ driver math?
> Kalanicks net personal worth is $3.5 Billion
> He sold Uber stock worth $547 million (over half a billion dollars)
> Kalanick's current Uber holdings is 78 million shares


Uber stock does not pay a dividend, while Microsoft does. Microsoft stock is far more stable, than Uber, due to profitability.

I'm referring, primarily, to the long term buy and hold aspects of a company. Totally understand he may cash out big in the short run.

Long term buy, and hold, there's no guarantee Uber won't crash all the way to pennies.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A lot of Uber employees are 80% smarter than Travis.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


Be sure to be first in line to buy stock in this venture.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


He is the ultimate conman lets be real. He has absolutely fleeced and molested investors.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> November 11, 2019, 8:42 AM EST
> Travis Kalanick sold about 20% of his stake in Uber Technologies Inc. last week.
> 
> Kalanick, 43, a director at the ride-hailing company, sold 20.3 million shares worth about $547 million that were held in a trust, according to a regulatory filing on Friday
> ...


Whatever Travis made from uber stock, it was on the backs of uber drivers


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Whatever Travis made from uber stock, it was on the backs of uber drivers


He definitely made it off the backs of investors. If you take them out of the equation the company would have bankrupt the first year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> November 11, 2019, 8:42 AM EST
> Travis Kalanick sold about 20% of his stake in Uber Technologies Inc. last week.
> 
> Kalanick, 43, a director at the ride-hailing company, sold 20.3 million shares worth about $547 million that were held in a trust, according to a regulatory filing on Friday
> ...


----------



## UberFooledYou1 (Dec 14, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


Like TK cares what you think, he is a billionaire while you drive for peanuts for this scum company.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber stock does not pay a dividend, while Microsoft does. Microsoft stock is far more stable, than Uber, due to profitability.
> 
> I'm referring, primarily, to the long term buy and hold aspects of a company. Totally understand he may cash out big in the short run.
> 
> Long term buy, and hold, there's no guarantee Uber won't crash all the way to pennies.


Money is money and the fact that he sold 20% is telling.

one cannot just up and sell their whole position in one fell swoop.

not just because of the tax implications.

anyone who claims to be middle to upper class and deals with investing should know. And anyone who is in the space travis is in should understand 144.

signed,
member of the poor working class.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


Kalanick just exploits everyone that works for him, if you call that success then your comments aren't worth the effort to read.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Kalanick just exploits everyone that works for him,


Dude, the "Haves" exploit the "Have nots"
That's life in a capitalistic society, ?grow up ✔

Kalanick is a young rich guy with lots of ideas
that need funding. He's got lots more
going on other than Cloudkitchen

⚠if u don't call that successful
....Mister @peteyvavs , You Are living in the Wrong Country ✔


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> No,
> Kalanick is a young rich guy with lots of ideas
> that need funding. He's got lots more
> going on other than Cloudkitchen
> ...


 Being successful by exploitation and deception is not the definition of success, but from your comments I can understand you lack of education.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Being successful by exploitation and deception is not the definition of success, but from your comments I have a lack of education.


Be happy ? Mister head-in-the-clouds @peteyvavs
You don't pay taxes......

..........?While Kalanick's tax bill is funding?
Your food stamps?
Your low income housing?
Your affordable healthcare?
Your reduced low income utility bills?
Your free internet access for low income?
Your Temporary Assistance for Needy Families (TANF)?

Today's Pray ?LORD‼, PLEASE CONTINUE MR KALANICK'S SUCCESS Allowing us all to Exploit the fruits of His Labors.....amen ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

UberFooledYou1 said:


> Like TK cares what you think, he is a billionaire while you drive for peanuts for this scum company.


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black. Putz!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> u display compelling ⬆ driver math?
> Kalanicks personal Net worth is $3.5 Billion
> He sold Uber stock worth $547 million (over half a billion "real money" dollars)
> Kalanick's current Uber holdings is 78 million shares


Don't get me wrong, still strongly support TK and his endeavors. Hats off to him! Capitalism all the way.

Love the extra "Country Club Bucks" ⛳? it brings in. But as far as stock investments, Uber's not on my list.



Cold Fusion said:


> Be happy ? Mister head-in-the-clouds @peteyvavs
> You don't pay taxes......
> 
> ..........?While Kalanick's tax bill is funding?
> ...


Very well stated. ?



TPAMB said:


> Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


Your comment is sick.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> That's funny as shit!


@peteyvavs is Safe from Zombie ?‍♀ attack


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


You do know that "cloud kitchens" have been around for a LONG time? At least in NYC

Honestly it seems like this guy just repackages proven concepts and sells them to people with too much money.

Good hustle.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Brooklyn said:


> You do know that "cloud kitchens" have been around for a LONG time? At least in NYC
> 
> Honestly it seems like this guy just repackages proven concepts and sells them to people with too much money.
> 
> Good hustle.


I reside in Murray Hill, been to one World Fair a Rodeo and a Picnic
and I ain't never seen a Cloudkitchen in any borough.
Give me an address Pard, and I'll check it out?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> I reside in Murray Hill, been to one World Fair a Rodeo and a Picnic
> and I ain't never seen a Cloudkitchen in any borough.
> Give me an address Pard, and I'll check it out?


Google shared kitchens in nyc and hundreds of locations will pop up

?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Brooklyn said:


> Google shared kitchens in nyc and hundreds of locations will pop up
> 
> ?


WTF‼‼
"Shared kitchen" ain't cloud ⛅
Damn it where the hell
is intell


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Being successful by exploitation and deception is not the definition of success, but from your comments I can understand you lack of education.


don't mind her, she's actually just messing/funning with you. Deep down she hates Travis but it's the whole Stockholm like syndrome when you're an uber OG.


Cold Fusion said:


> Be happy ? Mister head-in-the-clouds @peteyvavs
> You don't pay taxes......
> 
> ..........?While Kalanick's tax bill is funding?
> ...


Learn little grasshopper

The rich pays taxes but never as much as one thinks

There are a few ways to greatly reduce... *edit, one of them* four letter word for you QSBS


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> WTF‼‼
> "Shared kitchen" ain't cloud ⛅
> Damn it where the hell
> is intell


Yea I'm sure they're not.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


There;s much worse fates than that.

Ecoli
Parasites
Listeria,

I personally hope he $(%*& his brains out and dies from a parasite.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> You do know that "cloud kitchens" have been around for a LONG time? At least in NYC
> 
> Honestly it seems like this guy just repackages proven concepts and sells them to people with too much money.
> 
> Good hustle.


You can have same name different places unless long time means 2016.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> don't mind her, she's actually just messing/funning with you. Deep down she hates Travis but it's the whole Stockholm like syndrome when you're an uber OG.
> 
> Learn little grasshopper
> 
> ...


Well, we can agree Folks of means are paying more
Taxes than any Uber driver ✔



sellkatsell44 said:


> You can have same name different places unless long time means 2016.


Wall Street Journal reported Kalanick initially got the idea from
his Asian travels ✔ Whatever, he's rich, Young, ambitious & American as they come ?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Well, we can agree Folks of means are paying more
> Taxes than any Uber driver ✔
> 
> 
> ...


Of course. Just not as much as one would think or if someone who suddenly went from making 100k to 100mil would be able to (minimizing taxes legally).

restaurants in Asia are pretty forward compared to America. You can do much more on an app there five years ago then you can here now... so I wouldn't be surprised.

they also like quick turnaround of real estate in the restaurant. They do not like loiters.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

The way I see it, if he is selling now he is either terrible at money management or afraid that there is no upside.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wicked said:


> The way I see it, if he is selling now he is either terrible at money management or afraid that there is no upside.


I'm only surprised he didn't sell more.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


Kalanick is a User of people thus making him a walking piece of human shyt. Karma will come around to get him one day for how he has treated people in his lifetime. And I can only hope to be here and able to watch the Shytshow when it happens. F him and the half billion he stole on the backs of drivers he abused. Sickening and your support of him just further shows what a true low class individual you are sir.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> I reside in Murray Hill, been to one World Fair a Rodeo and a Picnic
> and I ain't never seen a Cloudkitchen in any borough.
> Give me an address Pard, and I'll check it out?





Cold Fusion said:


> u display compelling ⬆ driver math?
> Kalanicks personal Net worth is $3.5 Billion
> He sold Uber stock worth $547 million (over half a billion "real money" dollars)
> Kalanick's current Uber holdings is 78 million shares


No matter how much stock/money Travis has he still has the personality of foreskin after circumcised.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Clearly this guy has no moral problem with being a dbag. Hes laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Can someone explain to me what CloudKitchens is? I went on their website and still don’t understand


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Can someone explain to me what CloudKitchens is? I went on their website and still don't understand


So you know how Travis thought to disrupt the taxi industry or transportation industry with an app that connects people who want to drive with people who need a ride?

This is from a brief glance at CK site and educated guess based on what I know of the restaurant industry and cooks/chefs I've worked with in the past:

Instead of building an app, he's building kitchens. Commercial kitchens. Starting a restaurant is expensive. You need to lease a place at the very least, then there's the manpower, the appliances, etc.

Nowadays with apps like doordash, uber eats and GH... restaurants are seeing the light. They can make more $$ if they focus more heavily on deliveries vs getting butts in the seats because a restaurant can only sit how many? Vs take outs you can just cook cook cook and deliver deliver deliver.

there are chefs whose played with the idea of pop ups at restaurants or finding homes where they can cater (but still need to use the house's kitchen partly and their own partly). I've even spoke with chefs who thought of scaling their meal delivery but the one thing they run into is commercial kitchen space.

so now he's building them, you as a chef can rent when you need it.

you as someone who wants to get into the Food delivery service but don't want the cost of opening a restaurant or food truck, can also rent one on a more longer term/contract and work out of the smart kitchen where everything is already built for you, so your costs aren't as high as if you were to start from scratch.

it can be quite brilliant if done right.

people would do take outs more then ordering cars esp if they can drive themselves most of the time with their own cars. But who doesn't eat at least a meal a day and also have meals prepped for special occasions such as birthdays, holidays, days where you're too pooped to cook?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh like WeWork for kitchens?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Oh like WeWork for kitchens?


Well not quite.

wework is dependent on people creating new business and needing space and business could be a variety of things. I think wework got the idea because tech companies would often share floors with other companies to cut down on cost at startup stage.

cloudkitchen is working on the premises that it'll connect people with physical goods to sell (and so more narrow) and I'm sure it'll work with the food delivery folks like GH and Ubereats before exploring opening their own courier services for those who are cooking in their kitchen.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You can have same name different places unless long time means 2016.
> 
> View attachment 376811
> 
> View attachment 376812


what are you talking about?

I'm not saying "cloudkitchen" the name has been around... the concept of shared kitchens have been around for a long time.

so this is how Kalanick hustles people huh?

takes a running concept, renames it,pays for a bunch of blogs to call him innovative and gets billions in funding. Cool.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> I'm not saying "cloudkitchen" the name has been around... the concept of shared kitchens have been around for a long time.
> 
> ...


Yes, shared kitchen has been around for awhile, just as the concept of driving someone in your personal car (I had a buddy who drove an old lady, got the job off Craigslist and made $25/hr before uber).

but cloudkitchen is taking everything off of ones hand.

so it's shared with other folks but none of the start up costs for any of those who are using the kitchen.

But nice to see how you resort to responding once someone proposes something that might challenge what you know to be true, ironically enough I myself said it's not a completely new concept but it's the first of this scale. And duh, he did say he got the idea from elsewhere. Shared kitchen isnt limited to US, could be in Asia too.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, shared kitchen has been around for awhile, just as the concept of driving someone in your personal car (I had a buddy who drove an old lady, got the job off Craigslist and made $25/hr before uber).
> 
> but cloudkitchen is taking everything off of ones hand.
> 
> ...


What I know to be true?

honestly your response now is like a 180 from what you originally quoted me with.

seems like you had no clue shared kitchens existed and wrote a bunch of text to seem like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> I reside in Murray Hill, been to one World Fair a Rodeo and a Picnic


Sounds like a full life. All of this before your 16th birthday?

.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Sounds like a full life. All of this before your 16th birthday?
> 
> .


When the study was done on their case, this was the scientific conclusion

https://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-gen-x-mortality-rate-mental-health-depression-2019-11
The number of colorful emoticons (sometimes exceeding the number of the letters used) shows the happiness caused by the void... and proves the study is correct.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> What I know to be true?
> 
> honestly your response now is like a 180 from what you originally quoted me with.
> 
> seems like you had no clue shared kitchens existed and wrote a bunch of text to seem like you know what you're talking about.


What I quoted you with was simple screen shots based on cloudkitchen yes but my other replies are similar to what I responded with your quote of my quote.

try reading more.

it's also easy to mistaken you stating that cloudkitchen has been around nyc since this has been tested in other areas (but apparently not in nyc when I looked into it further) and I wasnt the only one who thought so.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Well not quite.
> 
> wework is dependent on people creating new business and needing space and business could be a variety of things. I think wework got the idea because tech companies would often share floors with other companies to cut down on cost at startup stage.
> 
> cloudkitchen is working on the premises that it'll connect people with physical goods to sell (and so more narrow) and I'm sure it'll work with the food delivery folks like GH and Ubereats before exploring opening their own courier services for those who are cooking in their kitchen.


I'll give 10 to 1 odds that TK will sell this bogus idea and be the only person to profit.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What I quoted you with was simple screen shots based on cloudkitchen yes but my other replies are similar to what I responded with your quote of my quote.
> 
> try reading more.
> 
> it's also easy to mistaken you stating that cloudkitchen has been around nyc since this has been tested in other areas (but apparently not in nyc when I looked into it further) and I wasnt the only one who thought so.


I put the word cloud kitchens in quotes. Did not directly imply the company cloudkitchen itself.

you should use common sense a bit more.

especially since my second statement in that comment clearly got across what I was saying.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[


peteyvavs said:


> I'll give 10 to 1 odds that TK will sell this bogus idea and be the only person to profit.





Brooklyn said:


> I put the word cloud kitchens in quotes. Did not directly imply the company cloudkitchen itself.
> 
> you should use common sense a bit more.
> 
> especially since my second statement in that comment clearly got across what I was saying.


I didn't read your second comment like you didn't read my other comments in this thread.

common sense also would tell you that people share kitchens but no one has decided to build kitchens specifically to rent out to other people, tech style.

so that negates your original statement.

if we are being so precise.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> [
> 
> I didn't read your second comment like you didn't read my other comments in this thread.
> 
> ...


Lol talk about reaching for straws.
Good try.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Lol talk about reaching for straws.
> Good try.


Not reaching for straws.

stating facts and at least I don't resort to insults when I can't have a decent reply.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> [
> 
> I didn't read your second comment like you didn't read my other comments in this thread.
> 
> ...


If TK is involved with any venture you can be sure he'll be the one to make money off of it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> If TK is involved with any venture you can be sure he'll be the one to make money off of it.


I had a guy in my class today and I couldn't help but feel sorry for him. I have a very good hunch he's older then me by at least a decade and he was talking about how he came up with the rideshare idea first but couldn't patent the intellect (I'm subbing the word, he stopped at saying he couldn't patent it). He specifically mentioned uber.

and that was the reason he is going to law school after this. Not to be a lawyer but because he wants to know how to protect himself from the next big great idea he has.

I don't know how to tell him it's 5% idea and 80% execution with 15% background/connections.

I don't know how he didn't realize that in a world with billions that more then one person (minimum) would come up with this idea before him and many more would have the same idea as him after even if they've never talked to him or anyone he's talked to and so forth.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not reaching for straws.
> 
> stating facts and at least I don't resort to insults when I can't have a decent reply.


Because telling me I should try reading more wasn't being rude right?

Lol.. listen I'm over this topic.. plus it seems like you're trying to pivot the convo.

it's cool... you didn't know shared kitchens existed.. it's ok not to know things..

I was wrong because no one ever did it "tech style" ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> So you know how Travis thought to disrupt the taxi industry or transportation industry with an app that connects people who want to drive with people who need a ride?
> 
> This is from a brief glance at CK site and educated guess based on what I know of the restaurant industry and cooks/chefs I've worked with in the past:
> 
> ...


There's one flaw in your comment, a known POS is starting this start up, remember it was TK who F over drivers with Uber 7 ways to Sunday. Do you really think TK won't F over anyone with this venture.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> November 11, 2019, 8:42 AM EST
> Travis Kalanick sold about 20% of his stake in Uber Technologies Inc. last week.
> 
> Kalanick, 43, a director at the ride-hailing company, sold 20.3 million shares worth about $547 million that were held in a trust, according to a regulatory filing on Friday
> ...


Waiting on SoftBank to jump the hedge fund bandwagon on this one as well. Seriously. Could Lady Fortune be such a female canine? :smiles:

Let's see if history is spiteful enough to let Masayoshi Son and TK repeat themselves......:roflmao:








Cold Fusion said:


> Cloudkitchens creates jobs, opportunity and increases
> tax base wherever they operate
> 
> I hope Kalanick keeps coming up with, or finding
> ...


Not-so-secret-anymore-"startup"-CloudKitchens. The world's only revolutionary, game changing, gastric gourmet IT company. Coming soon to an UberEats nearest you.

For more info, see #WeWorkNot hedge fund video above.

Currently under construction!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Waiting on SoftBank to jump the hedge fund bandwagon on this one as well. Seriously. Could Lady Fortune be such a female canine? :smiles:
> 
> Let's see if history is spiteful enough to let Masayoshi Son and TK repeat themselves......:roflmao:
> 
> ...


This concept is nothing new, the Romans used open kitchens 2000 years ago.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Being successful by exploitation and deception is not the definition of success, but from your comments I can understand you lack of education.


Actually, on the basis of Capitalism on which this country's economy has prospered,* it most definitely IS.*

Sounds like you would be better off in the Socialist utopia of Venezuela. Where a Big Mac meal would only cost you $3.13 for lunch. :smiles:

http://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/country/venezuela?currency=USD
Why not live in a country where rents are 82% less and cost of living is 62% less than here in the US? Because based on your comments, it doesn't seem you understand the fundamental principles of Capitalism or how free markets work. And especially why Travis (and his wealthy, hypocritical left leaning billionaire elite peers the likes of Besos, Google boys, Lyft boys, Zuckerberg etc. who ALL made their fortunes off Capitalist system in this country by suckering their brand loyal customer bases and investors alike by giving them the illusion of choice is a necessary evil for the free market to flourish. For it seems based on your comments, that Venezuela would be your definition of a socioeconomic and political paradise?

https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/country_result.jsp?country=Venezuela
Because seriously, if you hate this country's evil socioeconomic structure, politics, and free market so much, then why won't you just take the next flight out of the country and move there? And if you do, don't forget to convince Bernie S. to go with you. I'd personally call you an Uber pool to make your relocation logistic effort easier. Because seriously. I'll never understand why pro SJW/Socialist/Marxist/Communist dissenters insist on tormenting themselves by remaining here tbh. :laugh:

And if you do opt to leave then on your way out: please help that clueless, Climate Change Swedish wunderkind save the planet for her equally clueless, overly entitled generation. Lower your carbon footprint by Ubering yourself all the way there. Think of all the grateful Uber shareholders poor, potential pax you would be helping with free rides on your one way, self-induced long distance ping there.... :roflmao:

https://www.cato.org/blog/socialism-or-economic-mismanagement-who-blame-venezuelas-plight


peteyvavs said:


> This concept is nothing new, the Romans used open kitchens 2000 years ago.


100% true.
But at least they had sufficient integrity not to distinguish themselves on the History Hall of Shame by claiming they were an IT company.......:roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Because telling me I should try reading more wasn't being rude right?
> 
> Lol.. listen I'm over this topic.. plus it seems like you're trying to pivot the convo.
> 
> ...


Actually I did if you read more (sorry if you think saying this is "rude" but in comparison to what you wrote it was not, however it's hard to defend myself without saying this especially if it's really the truth).

not pivoting again.

why are you getting so defensive?



peteyvavs said:


> There's one flaw in your comment, a known POS is starting this start up, remember it was TK who F over drivers with Uber 7 ways to Sunday. Do you really think TK won't F over anyone with this venture.


Yes, but what does a used sales car man usually do?

And yet they're so successful and no one really (well not no one) notices it until the music stops.

I mean how else did all the Wells Fargo bankers open the fraudulent accounts generating all those fees?

la county sued.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/14/kal...llion-in-uber-stock-since-lockup-expired.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/14/kal...llion-in-uber-stock-since-lockup-expired.html


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

On the bright side it's worth less than half what the starting IPO price was.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> On the bright side it's worth less than half what the starting IPO price was.


.....Yeah, that seems to of driven Kalanick into a Deep Depression
with only his personal net worth of $4 billion for comfort









SOMEONE get this man a Kleenex ‼ AND The Lady, hand moisturizer


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, but what does a used sales car man usually do?
> 
> And yet they're so successful and no one really (well not no one) notices it until the music stops.
> 
> ...


^^
That pretty much. The lawsuit part has yet to be proven in the future once the music stops though. And even if it does, power and privilege says master puppeteer DK, his board masters, Uber's early whale investors, and perhaps some of the most senior Uber employee investors will still make out like bandits. Completely unscathed. Leaving the late investors/the more unluckier Uber employees and public peasant backers (some of whom are highly optimistic Uber drivers) holding the bag of debt and crushed dreams....

Welcome to Capitalism 101 btw.

It's almost as though folks like @peteyvavs have forgotten that magical time back in 2009 - 2010 time frame when:


Uber was the industry darling that was heralded by the business media as the cutting edge SF tech company upstart. That would transform the stagnant, dinosaur transportation industry. With a revolutionary Millennial gig economy AND save the planet from Climate Change/Global Warming etc. etc. And so.....
Uber drivers could actually boast of making $80K - 100K+ a year in high density cities like San Francisco and NY. Because Uber was actually paying its (then very small) independent contractor driver base REAL wages to attract drivers to its platform
The average Uber driver genuinely considered themselves proud industry professionals who were leading the transportation industry as rideshare upstarts.
Using words like rideshare to transform and improve the broken, dysfunctional transportation system were considered _avant garde_.
The public viewed the existing transportation industry as being dominated by corrupt and inefficiently run cab companies which held pax hostage with high fees and even higher waiting times.
Blogs containing the new buzzword "rideshare" were mushrooming up all over the web overnight. To provide digital platforms of support and education for pax and drivers alike. Just like this one :laugh: Which in turn, provided Uber with free marketing and advertising to recruit even more drivers to their platform. Some of whom would come on forums like these and brag about their financial successes on here.
Yes indeed. That was a magical time when Uber drivers were _highly motivated _to drive. Because they would be (more than fairly) rewarded and recognized by Uber for their hard work. And so highly motivated to give their pax freebies like water, mints, tissues, usb phone charging, hot spots, and even free in flight entertainment like movies (if their vehicle had DVD player capability). Because they were proud to go above and beyond the call of duty as this would guarantee 5 star ratings. Which would competitively differentiate them with pax, and get Uber to rank them in its top 5% of drivers. And this made them even more indispensable commodity when compared to non rideshare sources like cabbies.

It seems ppl suffer from short memories. Because back in the 2009-2010 Uber gave the San Francisco white collar cab pax base what they had been in dire need of. *Cheap, clean, non smelly, highly convenient door to door, and personalized rides.* Which they didn't have to share with smelly homeless bums, junkies, and other undesirable dregs of the SF community on unreliable public transportation the likes of Muni....

Travis correctly identified this critical market need. Then found an extremely practical way to utilize technology to address it by offering a non proprietary service accessible only by an unsophisticated proprietary app. And as his company grew exponentially with both customers and drivers on boarding with his app, he was ultimately able to exploit it. All thanks to the spirit of Capitalist entrepreneurship and the competitive nature of the free market on which this country is based. Travis wasn't born rich, or with a silver spoon in his mouth like the top 1-2% of billionaire trust fund babies (the likes of the Bush twins, Johnson & Johnson heirs, or even 360 degrees Anderson Cooper, the last known male Vanderbilt heir). He literally had to earn it. Regardless of whether folks like @peteyvavs agree with the ethics of how he acquired his wealth or not.

Which btw, is exactly why he is where he is today i.e. at a $3.5 billion personal net worth valuation. And why--given his 78 million or so remainnig Uber shares--that his personal net worth is likely to increase. Regardless of how much Uber's stock continues to drop from it's original $47 per share high.

IMO, he's seen the writing on the wall. And since he no longer has a long position stake as CEO, will likely take a short, pessimistic position. Cash in his chips on his remaining shares as soon as possible by SEC regulatory constraints. So he can free up as much capital to invest in CloudKitchens, and whatever other happy go lucky Millennial startup ideas he's got under his bonnet.

Next to the Saudis, it will be interesting to see if SoftBank (or some other whale tycoon gambler the likes of Masayoshi Son with more money than common sense) will jump the bandwagon backing whatever IPOs Travis has got in his portfolio startups in the future :laugh:




Cold Fusion said:


>


^^
Surprise, surprise. Well it seems I have a gift of prophecy. Think I should go play the Megabucks Tri State lottery now. Think of all the potential billions in profit I could make off shorting Uber stock in the future...... :roflmao:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Hope he chokes on a Cloudkitchens meal.


I hope he gets salmonella!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope TK pumps all his money into cloud kitchens then cloud kitchens fails after the delivery services (uber cheats, ect) fail because they can't exist without deep subsidies and he ends up broke again.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I did if you read more (sorry if you think saying this is "rude" but in comparison to what you wrote it was not, however it's hard to defend myself without saying this especially if it's really the truth).
> 
> not pivoting again.
> 
> ...


You're literally pivoting right there by not staying on the topic and asking me why I'm getting defensive instead of addressing that shared kitchens have been around a very long time.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I hope he gets salmonella!


Should be so lucky


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> You're literally pivoting right there by not staying on the topic and asking me why I'm getting defensive instead of addressing that shared kitchens have been around a very long time.


I did address it.

I did state that cloud kitchens aka the idea of shared kitchens has been around in this thread. I can't help it if you're not willing to read and I'm too lazy to quote myself.

feel better?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> .....Yeah, that seems to of driven Kalanick into a Deep Depression
> with only his personal net worth of $4 billion for comfort
> 
> 
> ...


You don't think it does but if you go from $8 billion to $4 billion narcissistic sociopaths like Travis do get depressed.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> You don't think it does but if you go from $8 billion to $4 billion narcissistic sociopaths like Travis do get depressed.


Yeah, you're right &#128579;









https://markets.businessinsider.com...other-164-million-of-stock-2019-11-1028689950


----------

